

Windows Start Button designer is now hacking voter turnout - helloworld
http://www.motherjones.com/mojo/2012/10/moveon-victory-lab-voter-mobilization-obama-progressives

======
mistercow
I think everyone should read Cialdini's work defensively. I'm not sure how I
feel about _applying_ it to influence other people. It basically boils down to
hacking at someone's identity to get them to do with you want, and I'm just
not sure how the ethical calculus works out on that.

~~~
columbo
> hacking at someone's identity to get them to do with you want

Hrm, but how is this different from every marketing strategy ever created?

~~~
drcube
I'm not so sure the ethical calculus works out on those either.

------
peapicker
Of course, anything that looks like campaign/vote mail in my box is thrown
into the recycle bin before looking at it at all. I think many ppl are sick of
all the calls and mail, and won't even look at this missive.

------
meaty
Not reading - instantly got a modal sign up thrown in my face...

